# F-104 decals needed



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Guy at my model club needs 1/32 F-104 starfighter decals
U.S.A.F. Stars and Bars. squadron not important.
let me know how much if you have any or where i could find some
thanks!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

A brief search did not reveal anything for this scale. An option is to purchase a smaller scale decal set, redraw it in Illustrator (or just do a hi-res scan, though not as effective) and have it printed on decal paper. I know some resources for getting this done, send me a private mail for more information.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Deleted


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i got some from an IPMS member in ILL> for free
thanks anyway everyone


----------

